# Anyone an electrician (or tradesmen) in OZ ?



## jak9966 (Nov 15, 2009)

Hi all

Im an electrician in england  and looking to move to australia under the general skilled migration program and have been doing months of research

but just wondered if there are any electricians or tradesmen on the forums and wondered if you could let me know what works like ? and wages and registration with goverment bodies etc ?

(obviously i know about the skilled worker shortage but just wondered first hand from someone in my shoes thats already there?)

Any input would be great 

Thanks all for your time !!!

Jack


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

*Jak9966,*
Looks like we do not have too many sparkies [as we refer to them as] about but a few things that you need to consider.

Australia is also suffering as a result of the GFC and could suffer quite some more as time goes on and so no guarantee of jobs downunder.
WA could have some offerings for those prepared to go and work at remote mine sites but even a few of those have closed down or scaled back on operations.

The issues that needs to be addressed by any electricians[and many others] have in proposing to come to Australia are:
. the length of time for visa processing at the moment and have a look at sticky threads in the Visas and Immigration section for more info on that.
. and then for many trades, including electricians there is the requirement for registration here which is likely at minimum to require
- a two week course on Australian Wiring Regulations
- working under supervision for 12 months before applying for a full licence.

Those requirements do place something of a restriction to electricians getting work anywhere.

For fully licensed electricians, wages could be in the $25 - 40+/hr. range depending on where and demand.


----------



## jak9966 (Nov 15, 2009)

Hi wanderer 

ye it does seem sparkies are a bit quiet but 

just wanna say a big thanks for the reply !! 

Jack


----------

